# Lunch near Javitz Center



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello to all,

I'll be looking for lunch over by the Javitz Center in NYC a couple of times this week. I don't mind covering some ground, though I wouldn't go as far as Times Square. Is there anything in Chelsea that's easy enough to get to? Hell's Kitchen?

Thanks!


----------



## skefferz (Jun 6, 2006)

If you are at the JavitS center, stay close and patronize one of the restaurants in lower Hell's Kitchen on 9th Avenue between 34th Street and 40th Street.

Here's a partial list -

Mario's Trattoria _Italian_ 493 9th Avenue (between 37th & 38th)
Hudson Café _American_ 10th Avenue at 35th Streer
Da Enzo _Italian_ 488 9th Avenue (between 37th and 38th)
Zipper Factory Tavern _South American_ 336 West 37th Street (between 8th and 9th)
Osteria Gelsi _Italian_ 509 9TH Avenue (at 38th Street) 
Market Café _American_ 496 9th Avenue (between 37th and 38th)
HK Restaurant and bar _American_ 523 9th Avenue (at 39th Street)
Manganaros _Italian_ 488 9th Avenue (between 37th and 38th)
Uncle Jacks Steakhouse 440 9th Avenue (between 34th and 35th) 
Burgers and Cupcakes _American_ 458 9th Avenue (between 35th and 36th)
T.S. Ma _Chinese_ 480 9th Avenue (between 36th and 37th)
Sandwich Planet _American_ 564 9th Avenue (between 39th and 40th)
Fresco Torilla Taco _Mexican_ 316 West 36th Street (between 8th and 9th Ave)
Ben's NY Kosher Deli 209 West 38th Street (between 7th and 8th)
The Door Lounge Bar 508 9th Avenue (between 38th and 39th)


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks, so may options.

I thought I'd have to cross 42nd St. Of course, I know nothing of midtown below 42nd, and not all that much above. I'll be down that way tomorrow, so if any of these places are open on Sunday, I just may drop in.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I took a walk along this stretch at about 8:00 this morning. I must say that it reminded me of my first trip to New York back in '79. A sense of danger that I thought was lost. All the restaurants were closed that early on a Sunday. A few looked kind of interesting. I hope their rents are low. I'll try to return when there is heavier traffic.


----------

